# Sig P6 review and shooting report video



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

Great gun, had to make a vid to share


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the vid, Wolverine! I had a P225, great gun, should've hung to it. Thank might be a good thread...guns you regret getting rid of.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

they sure are fun and surprisingly accurate


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Very good review, thanks.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

shooting at new steel targets


----------

